# Wisconsin code??



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just saw some handyman video, bragging about his construction skills, saw his had hot/cold supply to some cheapass t/s valve on exterior wall.. replied stating about can't have plumbing on exterior wall, he said plumbing inspection passed... so enlighten me here, thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Hope they freeze


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois doesn't really state water lines may not be in exterior walls. They just mandate "protection" of the lines. So wrap them in Armflex and forget about them. We would voluntarily put any water line in an exterior wall. Come up through the floor and into a cabinet sure.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Suicide.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, our code allows it... "But" it must be insulted.: for the most part we have good inspectors, and a good code. Problem is we have a lot of rural areas, where anything goes.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The funny thing about insulation... you can apply r-10000000, 10 feet thick. The line will still freeze, given enough time with heat loss greater than heat input.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rwh said:


> The funny thing about insulation... you can apply r-10000000, 10 feet thick. The line will still freeze, given enough time with heat loss greater than heat input.


Yep, if you don't generate enough heat, all the insulation in the world won't help.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

There's a lot of houses around here where the kitchen is above an unheated garage. Every single one of them has drywall patches. I don't think it's ok, but I've repaired many of them and often find heat tape on them buried in the joists with insulation packed around it. Sounds like a fire hazard to me.

Wether or not ok by code, still not a good idea.

I cabled all the drains in a slab house last week. Couldn't believe they haven't had issues, but the tub wet wall was on the exterior wall.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> There's a lot of houses around here where the kitchen is above an unheated garage. Every single one of them has drywall patches. I don't think it's ok, but I've repaired many of them and often find heat tape on them buried in the joists with insulation packed around it. Sounds like a fire hazard to me.
> 
> Wether or not ok by code, still not a good idea.
> 
> I cabled all the drains in a slab house last week. Couldn't believe they haven't had issues, but the tub wet wall was on the exterior wall.


In rare situation, I have wet wall on exterior wall.. but it's must be piped by me with hot water return line to water heater with out the fookin check valve.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Good idea rj!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pipes freeze?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Pipes freeze?


Not if I installed it..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

